# adrenaline falls



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

find the putin using a guide book. Drive downstream on the dirt road to the first major drainage. There's pretty significant bend in the road as it passes over the drainage. Hike downstream to adrenaline along the drainage.
Joe


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Um, you could go to the library and look at a Topo map, but ... uh ... being I kayaker I couldn't tell ya where the library is..


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

liam dunn said:


> i just moved to durango and me and my buddies have been doing some cliff jumping (bakers, cascade) and we can't seem to find adrenaline falls. any help with the hike from the road? we don't know where it is. thanks


bakers is clear again? i thought a bunch of boulders came down in '06 or whenever those big late season floods were and made it NR......if so glad to hear it!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Take the back side (Silverton side) of Lime Creek road about 6-8 miles in. You'll see the top of Adrenaline Falls on the left. As Joe said, there's a huge bend in the road and a trailhead.

The boulders at Baker's just changed the jumpoff spot, they didn't stop it.


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

thanks guys. i'll have to check it out pretty soon. and yes, bakers is good to go. its getting real shallow when jumping off the bridge tho


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Rather than hike along the drainage if you go a little further past the creek the road contours back towards the right along the drainage at an aspen grove. about 1/4 mile past the drainage. There is a trail there that will save you a whole lotta bush wacking and is much quicker.

Steve


----------

